# ants, dogs and pesticide



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey,

The snow is finally gone from my dog yard. The mixture of weeds, dirt and the odd blade of grass are back!!

Perhaps because of my inability to grow nice grass in my dog yard, I have a red ant problem. They bite and are a nuisance to the dogs.

I am going away for a week and thought it might be an okay time use a bit of pesticide to knock the ants back a bit? Making sure it was fully diluted before I return the dog to the yard.

Does anyone have any advice on a product type..application and safety concerning dogs?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, you may want to try a combination of diatomaceous earth and beneficial nematodes 

google arbico organics

I am really impressed by the results so far in my yard.....have not seen any ants yet but more importantly my neighbor was just crying about all the ticks in her yard and we have not found ONE. Went out into the woods behind my yard and picked off several....The stuff kills ants too. I will let you know if I get any but we get fire ants have had a lot of rain and have seen some mounds but not in my yard.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Well, you may want to try a combination of diatomaceous earth and beneficial nematodes
> 
> google arbico organics
> 
> I am really impressed by the results so far in my yard.....have not seen any ants yet but more importantly my neighbor was just crying about all the ticks in her yard and we have not found ONE. Went out into the woods behind my yard and picked off several....The stuff kills ants too. I will let you know if I get any but we get fire ants have had a lot of rain and have seen some mounds but not in my yard.


how much DE did you use, and how and when did you apply it? I used it once and noticed no change, but maybe didnt do it right?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I think the nematodes are what make the difference there but for DE you would need to pour it on the mound I would think.


----------



## jamie wilson (Jan 10, 2011)

Use Dawn in luke warm water it will kill them you use it like a drench it works wonders but it will never be marketed as an insecticide we use it on the golf course cheap and affective.


----------

